# Honda HS1132TAS



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello all, anyone own a honda HS1132TAS? I see this used one for $1500. Should I pick it up?


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

No side skids and I would want a better look at the bottom of the auger housing and the augers themselves.. I would grab it regardless for $1500 in Canada.....

Also appears to be at a dealer so you should get some warranty...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

depends .......It needs a personal inspection by a pro. Like buying a used car , bring a mechanic ( small engine/snowblower ) to inspect .

Would be surprised if they give any warranty. Maybe....that would be a big plus. 
But I would still have it inspected by a pro if you are a serious buyer.

This is a BIG heavy ( 270 pounds ) machine for the big jobs. It can be a workout using it,


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Electric start is nice. For comparison , a 1132 in very good to excellent condition will go for around $2000-2400 around here in the Cali Sierra USDollars


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Don't see that one being Electric???


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

It has the electric start. They pull start easy so it's extra work to get out the extension cord to hook up and push the button, it starts a lot easier by pulling the rope.
It has the rear Heavy Duty skids on the back of the auger housing which are better for tighter clearance than the side skids are.
It has the better built Honda transmission than the HSS model with the steerable Hydro-Gear transmission.
For its price, it should be a good buy. Somebody doesn't know what they are worth, they don't realize how Honda's hold their value.


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

contender said:


> No side skids and I would want a better look at the bottom of the auger housing and the augers themselves.. I would grab it regardless for $1500 in Canada.....
> 
> Also appears to be at a dealer so you should get some warranty...


I believe there are 2 diff models of these, this one don’t come with side skids, there are no holes for them. Pic is too small to see.


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> depends .......It needs a personal inspection by a pro. Like buying a used car , bring a mechanic ( small engine/snowblower ) to inspect .
> 
> Would be surprised if they give any warranty. Maybe....that would be a big plus.
> But I would still have it inspected by a pro if you are a serious buyer.
> ...


I bought a Honda hs724 from them, gave me a 90 day warranty. This one should come with it.


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Electric start is nice. For comparison , a 1132 in very good to excellent condition will go for around $2000-2400 around here in the Cali Sierra USDollars


Yes I want that electric start even though my hs724 starts in 1-2 pulls. So this is a good deal then!


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

Johnny G1 said:


> Don't see that one being Electric???


It has electric start, the pics too small to show.


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

ST1100A said:


> It has the electric start. They pull start easy so it's extra work to get out the extension cord to hook up and push the button, it starts a lot easier by pulling the rope.
> It has the rear Heavy Duty skids on the back of the auger housing which are better for tighter clearance than the side skids are.
> It has the better built Honda transmission than the HSS model with the steerable Hydro-Gear transmission.
> For its price, it should be a good buy. Somebody doesn't know what they are worth, they don't realize how Honda's hold their value.


Awesome, I will probably pick it up, I’m surprised it’s still available.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

You would like it. The 'S' in the 'TAS' name means it is electric start. 110-120 volt.
The older models like that one were built better than the newer models with less problems like chute clogging and other minor little bugs.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Sorry, I was referring to battery electric start, wasn't thinking 110-120 because all my Honda's have been 12 v battery start, yes the pic is too small to see starter.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

I have that same model but it had the mounting holes for commercial skids (which I purchased). If there's no ice layer on my gravel driveway, then the machine tracks straighter (no side-to-side rocking) with the commercial skids.

It can launch snow like nothing else you've ever seen! Be careful around the overhead utility power line transformers.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

contender said:


> No side skids and I would want a better look at the bottom of the auger housing and the augers themselves.. I would grab it regardless for $1500 in Canada.....
> 
> Also appears to be at a dealer so you should get some warranty...


For sure. Looks to be in good shape by the pics. This model didn't come with drilled holes for side skids, and neither did my HS828. Speaking of pricing in Canada, these machine's go for 800-1000 with a blown engine or fried tranny. It's a great price.


----------

